# Algae...leave or treat?



## Bermuda_Newbie (Jun 15, 2018)

I've got an algae problem. The weird thing is, it's in the middle of my lawn that gets sunlight almost all day. I've included pictures







I've put out water gauges tonight since the sprinklers run in the morning. I thought originally that this area wasn't getting enough water since my grass is thick and green towards the cement sides which get the most water. I added an extra ten minutes to the watering cycle but what I realize is that this algae has been there a while and I mistakenly thought it was just wet soil. My ground passes the screwdriver test. The pictures look like the ground is still wet. It's not. It was last watered Saturday morning. The pictures were taking Monday evening.

Obviously, I have a drainage issue. I'm not sure why I'm having drainage issue as I have a drain in my grass and it's sloped toward this drain and toward the other edge of the lawn. The ground was tilled and new soil was brought in before the sod was laid. I also sanded this year. Apart from a soil test which I know I need to do, do I treat the algae? Should I just not water it for a few days and see if it clears up on its own? It's pretty widespread throughout my grass. Any suggestions?


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie (Jun 15, 2018)

Well I think I solved the why problem of my algae. It turns out I've been watering at least 3" a week in some sections of my lawn which was fine (a little much)when it was 105 but now that is a little cooler, not so great.

The question still stands, do I treat it or will it go away on its own? Maybe I'll just have to see what happens and post an update.


----------



## rhollow1 (Jun 28, 2018)

I would like to know this to.


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

I had some in my front yard tifsport plug Area but i simply never touched it and the grass grew over it anyway. If you must try giving it a hard raking that will probably break up a lot of it.


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

I had some in my discovery Bermuda after leveling with sand and patching a few spots with sod a few weeks ago. I was watering those spots pretty heavily to be sure I didn't lose it, and I probably ran the sprinklers too much since I was tired of spraying it with a hose. Once it dried out, I got a broom and broke it up as best as I could and put a little Scott's DiseaseEX on it. Haven't had any trouble since then.


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie (Jun 15, 2018)

Our watering schedule just switched to twice a week and I really pulled back on the time for my sprinklers so I'm going to see if that helps. I can't imagine it would just break up on it's own but I'm going to give it a week and see if that happens. You just pushed a broom over it and that was enough? It seems more solid than that.


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

I caught it really early since I was checking on the grass every day. It might have gotten a lot worse if I hadn't, but it didn't put up a fight when I swept it. Maybe mine would have gone away on its own if I hadn't done anything.


----------



## Stellar P (Apr 13, 2018)

Check out this thread.


----------



## rhollow1 (Jun 28, 2018)

Stellar P said:


> Check out this thread.


Thanks!


----------

